#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  What song is great to listen to as you fall asleep?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

We all love music and songs, they are the solace and companion. I hope most of you guys have this habit to listening to a soothing song as you fall asleep. I always listen hey manmohan hey murlidhar song from Jodha Akbar serial as I fall asleep. This song give me a divine feel and make me feel relax.This song is like a lullaby to me. So guys which is the song you listen to as you fall asleep?

----------


## subasan

It differs always. Sometimes I listen to musics of Beethoven, Mozart. Sometimes I listen to rain sounds (http://rainymood.com), sounds of waves, forest. Some other times I listen to Deep Electronics like Carbon Based Lifeforms, Kuba, Petit Biscuit. Sometimes I hear Orchestra, Piano classical. But it depends.

----------


## Bhavya

> It differs always. Sometimes I listen to musics of Beethoven, Mozart. Sometimes I listen to rain sounds (http://rainymood.com), sounds of waves, forest. Some other times I listen to Deep Electronics like Carbon Based Lifeforms, Kuba, Petit Biscuit. Sometimes I hear Orchestra, Piano classical. But it depends.


I must say you have taste in multiple things, I think your choice of music depends on your mood,isn't it?

----------


## subasan

> I must say you have taste in multiple things, I think your choice of music depends on your mood,isn't it?


Yes, that's right. It depends on the mood.

----------


## Bhavya

> Yes, that's right. It depends on the mood.


 :Thumbs:  I hope you don't have frequent mood swings  :Wink:

----------


## subasan

> I hope you don't have frequent mood swings


I don't get mood swings. I just listen randomly. Both are different.  :Smile:

----------


## Bhavya

> I don't get mood swings. I just listen randomly. Both are different.


 yeah both are different, I just kidding you  :Smile:

----------

